# 12V Military Flashlight



## kz1000s1 (Aug 25, 2002)

I just saw an unusual flashlight that I was hoping someone would have some information about. It looked like a military light, green in color, about 3.5 to 4 inches in diameter with a length about the same. The case had ribs on the side and a black metal clip on the side. The switch was a small lever on the back end. Inside is a round, grey plastic battery holder for 8 AA cells that is accessed by unscrewing the lens and lamp assembly. I was told that was 12 volts.


----------



## GlockDoc (Aug 31, 2002)

Sounds like the "Light Grenade" made by the Kel-Tec folks. I never had one but I always thought they looked neat. (I don't think they were GI)

Did you get to test it? 

Did you get pictures?

GD


----------

